# Clear Coat?



## MZehring (Aug 20, 2007)

I recently purchased some Holographic Shad Raps by Rapala and I need some help sealing in the finish.
I have used these in the past and had a lot of success, that is until the cheap finish they put on them starts to flake off.
Any suggestions as to what type or kind of clear coat I can put on them to make them more durable without damaging what is already on the lure?

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1294036#post1294036#ixzz1Z9cAf9Xz


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Devcon 2 Ton epoxy. I've used it for 7 years and never had an issue.
Mix it well and apply with an acid brush or any small brush (thin coat).
Make sure the lure is CLEAN of body oils such as finger prints.
You can take off the hooks and split rings and use an exacto knife handle for a vice
on the bottom hook eye.
You then have to turn the excto knife handle for 10 min or so...so the epoxy doesn't 
"droop". Let stand for 12 hours and it will be cured.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

where do you get devcon 2 ton epoxy????? walmart dosent have it jo-ann fabric didnt have it either? ebay has it, but i dont want to pay for shipping and handling, and i dont want to have to wait for it either....thanks, clayton


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Sears Hardware usually has Devcon 2 Ton.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks a ton......2 ton!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I use Devcon 2 ton epoxy, as well. Thin it with a few drops of denatured alcohol, and apply it with an acid brush. I hang the finished lure from a dowel rod (with x-mas tree ornament hooks) by the split ring in the lip for five minutes, flip it, and hang it by the rear hook eye ring for another five, then flip it once more, and don't get any runs or sags.


----------

